# VAC Settlement and Payout - Appeal



## DonaldMcL (14 Feb 2020)

Hey all,

I received a payout of 5% early 2019, taken in a lump sum for a knee injury. 

To date my injury hasn't really gotten better, and I was never actually seen by a VAC approved doctor (just local MIR). Is this something I can appeal or have re-evaluated or am I stuck with my ill-informed decision?


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Feb 2020)

VAC approved doctor isnt going to be any better than a specialist the MIR should be referring you to if your knee isnt better.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Feb 2020)

Contact a service officer from the Royal Canadian Legion.
https://legion.ca/support-for-veterans/contact-a-service-officer

They'll be able to help you navigate having your injury reassessed. If they can't directly do the leg-work for you they can request the required paperwork that you'll need signed by medical people.


----------

